# Tank cycling



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

When I get my tank( within the week hopefully  ) as you know I have to cycle it. If I take gravel from my friends established tank do I still have to cycle it? Should I just do the normal cycling process as if I never got it and just wait till ammonia and nitraites hit 0?


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Taking gravel from the established tank is a good idea to get bacteria to 'seed' the tank. You will still need to cycle it by feeding the bacteria with an ammonia source until a large enough colony is grown to handle the fish load. In other words, a cycled tank isn't just getting ammonia to hit 0. It has to be able to keep it at 0 with a constant source of ammonia such as fish.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sinse you have a friend with an astablished tank, see if you can get some "unwashed" filter media as well as the gravel (keep it wet & warm during transit). Then add a few hardy fish and not worry about it. Give it a couple weeks and start adding fish a couple at a time.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks. What do you guys suggest for some hardy fish just to get it started?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

black skirt tetras, zebra danios.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I wouldn't get "Special" fish to cycle it. Just tell us what fish you plan to keep, and we can suggest which of them are more hardy, and can be used in your cycling program. If you only get a few fish at a time, and gradually stock over a many month time frame, the tank will cycle naturally. The live gravel will definitely help. Otherwise, you can use the fishless cycle, and do it quicker. 
Just be aware that even after it is cycled, when you add more fish, it will still need time for the bacteria to catch up to the new load.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

^^^^^^^
that's my suggestion


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

I plan on getting
2 apistos
4 dario dario 
6 harlequin rasboras
4 Steel-blue lyretail killis( Fundolopanchax gardneri)
a dozen red cherry shrimp


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

In this case start with the rasboras (least expensive, so replacement costs, if any, won't be so high) and killies. Apistos last.


----------

